# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  اكبر مركز لسيارات الهايبرد في عمان (الاردن)

## 4hybrid

*مركز صيانة سيارات الهايبرد*

شركتنا في مقرها الرئيسي الكائن في المنطقه الصناعيه – بيادر وادي السير- شارع ادوية الحكمة وهي الصرح الأحدث والأول من نوعه في الشرق الأوسط لصيانة سيارات الهايبرد, حيث أننا نوفر كافة الخدمات المتخصصه التي تحتاجها المركبات من صيانه وفحص وبرمجة  وقطع غيار وبودي , وجدير بالذكر أن هذه السيارات تحتاج الى مركز متخصص كونها مجهزه بنظام هايبرد وبطاريات ذات فولتيه عاليه وتحتاج الى مهندسين مختصين للتعامل معها.

كما ان مركزنا مجهز بأحدث التكنولوجيا والأجهزه الموصى بها من الشركات الصانعه وفقا لأعلى المقاييس والجوده العالميه بمساحه اجماليه تتراوح حوالي 800 متر مربع وغرفة انتظار مجهزه ومريحه للزبائن الكرام, كما ويتوفر لدينا طاقم من المهندسين والفنيين اللذين يتمتعون بخبرات ومهارات فنيه عاليه لصيانة واصلاح سيارات الهايبرد وذلك باسعار مناسبه وجودة عمل عاليه لضمان راحة عملائنا الكرام.


*بعض خدمات المركز*
فحص كومبيوتر شامل مجاني مع كل خدمة
قطع متكاملة لسيارات الهايبرد
بيع بطاريات الهايبرد وصيانتها
صيانة سيارات الهايبرد بأنواعها
بيع وبرمجة مفاتيح سيارات الهايبرد
فحص الهايبرد بأحدث الأجهزة
غيار الزيوت والفلاتر
غيار البريكات والحساسات

4hybrid_b.jpg

----------

